

2012 Voting Machines Altering Votes - Maakuth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdpGd74DrBM

======
ColinWright
The major discussion ended up here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4749574>

Confirmed by NBC: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4750364>

Other submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748783>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748903>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748736>

